# Best anti-fog goggles for riding powder?



## kusanagi (Sep 16, 2012)

Any specific brands with the most resistant anti-fog layer on its goggles? 

And apart from amber colored lens, what other colors would be the best for skiing mainly on cloudy and snowy days? It sucks when everything turns orange.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

Yellow, rose, and a lot of companies now make lenses like the smith sensor lens. 

Not sure on which ones don't fog.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

kusanagi said:


> Any specific brands with the most resistant anti-fog layer on its goggles?
> 
> And apart from amber colored lens, what other colors would be the best for skiing mainly on cloudy and snowy days? It sucks when everything turns orange.


Oakley A-Frames with Hi-Intensity Yellow or Hi-Intensity Blue (basically a yellow lens as well) - I've had 3 pairs over the last 12 years and they all work great. A-frames are pricey, but go on sale for like 50-60% of on whiskeymilitia.com every once in a while.

Here's what they look like:


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Every pair of Oakley's I have owned has been great about not fogging up on me. I highly suggest the H.I. Yellow lense from them. It's super functional for all weather days except the brightest of bright bluebird days.


----------



## StrattonRider (Sep 16, 2012)

Oakley is a great google to look at. I have a pair of crowbars and love them. They have a 2 lens technology which has trapped air in the middle which makes the lens anti-fog.


----------



## a bag of it (Oct 2, 2011)

StrattonRider said:


> Oakley is a great google to look at. I have a pair of crowbars and love them. They have a 2 lens technology which has trapped air in the middle which makes the lens anti-fog.


Until moisture seeps between the two lenses and you're FUCKED.

That being said I'll probably rock oakleys till I die, most comfortable google for me and imo the most legit selection of lenses. They never fog if moisture doesn't get between the lenses. My personal favorite is the hi amber polarized, but I use that on sunny and cloudy days. For purely overcast a hi yellow or hi blue would be better.


----------



## StrattonRider (Sep 16, 2012)

a bag of it said:


> Until moisture seeps between the two lenses and you're FUCKED.
> 
> That being said I'll probably rock oakleys till I die, most comfortable google for me and imo the most legit selection of lenses. They never fog if moisture doesn't get between the lenses. My personal favorite is the hi amber polarized, but I use that on sunny and cloudy days. For purely overcast a hi yellow or hi blue would be better.


I have the tanner hall crowbar with fire iridium lenses. It works perfect because i usually ride when the sun is out.


----------



## a bag of it (Oct 2, 2011)

Not sure what that has to do with anything, but thanks for letting us know lol


----------



## kusanagi (Sep 16, 2012)

lonerider said:


> Oakley A-Frames with Hi-Intensity Yellow or Hi-Intensity Blue (basically a yellow lens as well) - I've had 3 pairs over the last 12 years and they all work great. A-frames are pricey, but go on sale for like 50-60% of on whiskeymilitia.com every once in a while.
> 
> Here's what they look like:


Everything becomes yellow through both the hi yellow and the hi blue lens??


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

kusanagi said:


> Everything becomes yellow through both the hi yellow and the hi blue lens??


I think it was a market thing as the high intensity blue was actually a yellow lens with a bluish sheen on it. This is what is looks like










Seems like they discontinued it and there is only hi intensity yellow (probably to avoid confusion).










The color doesn't matter so much as the percent transmission (how much light is let through). An average goggle is like 20-40%, the hi intensity yellow is 80%.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

As far as Antifog nothing can touch the smith turbofan series, only gogs Ill wear on powder days


----------

